# General > Music >  Jack Black to play Little Feat's Lowell George in a Hollywood Movie

## The Pepsi Challenge

As some of you in here will know, Little Feat members, Paul Barrere and Fred Tackett were up in Caithness playing not so long ago. The full band played in Inverness, and JBiA also had the opportunity to play with them in Glasgow and Gateshead, too. Around that time, the band told me about the possibility of Jack Black playing their much-missed, deceased frontman, Lowell George in a Hollywood movie. And it would appear they are right, for the band have confirmed Black is already researching the role. He even rehearsed with the band a couple of days ago. De facto Feat leader, Paul Barrere, said: "It was like a reincarnation, amazing." Black may even be featuring with the band on a couple of gigs in the near future.

However, it has yet been unconfirmed that Chobbers will be playing the role of drummer, Richie Heyward.  :Smile:

----------


## Kenneth

April Fools..........

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> April Fools..........


only for you ken. Do yourself a favour & discover little feat.

Jack Black as Lowell can't wait to see this movie

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

T's indeed true.

----------


## Kenneth

I had a look on their facebook but could only see this:

*Little Feat*HoyHoy! Hey Facebook FeatFans, sorry unfortunately theres NO upcoming movie called Rock And Roll Doctor with Jack Back playing Lowell George. Its APRIL FOOLS DAY It's just a joke and we admins on Little Feats Facebook site presented a hoax, no pun intended. Little Feat is fun more than 40 years, so we are and Aint... Had Enough Fun on both sides of the line. Thanks for all your comments. Welcome aboard!


Not my type of music, but they have some great hair in that band!!!

----------


## Kenneth

So.....was it a prank or not??

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

If it is (a prank), it's certainly a strange one. Last year, Paul Barrere and Fred Tackett - along with keyboardist Billy Payne - made several mentions about the possibilities of a film with Jack Black as Lowell George. Black has indeed jammed with them, too; so, maybe, while things haven't been confirmed, the Facebook 'revelation' was a way of whetting fans' appetite.

----------


## Boozeburglar

How exactly could the prospect of Jack Black playing Lowell whet anyone's appetite?

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> How exactly could the prospect of Jack Black playing Lowell whet anyone's appetite?


Because he's the fans' choice. 

Black is the right age, looks like Lowell, is a musician himself, and in my opinion anyway, the only person capable of pulling it off.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ij1uiEwQEQ

----------


## Kenneth

I think Matt Berry (of IT Crowd and Mighty Boosh fame) looks more the part!!

----------


## Boozeburglar

> Because he's the fans' choice. 
> 
> Black is the right age, looks like Lowell, is a musician himself, and in my opinion anyway, the only person capable of pulling it off.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ij1uiEwQEQ



He is the fans' choice?

I am a Lowell fan and I think regardless of the quality of the remnants, Little Feat died with him.

It is a sick joke in my opinion.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> He is the fans' choice?
> 
> I am a Lowell fan and I think regardless of the quality of the remnants, Little Feat died with him.
> 
> It is a sick joke in my opinion.


In your opinion. The rest of us, however, continue to enjoy the music.

----------


## Boozeburglar

I don't think you are the elected representative of 'everyone else'. 

Have seen them many times in various forms, just consider this is in poor taste. 

No issue with them making the rounds and making the money they deserve, but there are steps that are too far.

Incidentally, I quoted no one so you can assume it is my opinion. Goes without saying really, except for someone who needs to have the last word even if it is barely thought out.

----------


## Jeid

> I don't think you are the elected representative of 'everyone else'.


Easy Tiger, he wasn't saying he was representative of everyone's opinions.

I get that he was saying that he, like many others, are still enjoying the music.

Calm yer pants!

----------


## Boozeburglar

> The rest of us, however, continue to enjoy the music.


Nuff said.

Takes more than the turgid dross of the freelance critic with a hate of all all things Caithness, (until he is playing there), to get my panties in a twist.

 :Wink:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Nuff said.
> 
> Takes more than the turgid dross of the freelance critic with a hate of all all things Caithness, (until he is playing there), to get my panties in a twist.


You're so loveable when you're full of such self-righteous anger. fml right enough.  :Smile:

----------


## Boozeburglar

Perhaps you could give your own opinions on MM rather than hoping for something salty from Rotten.

Or do you need to research first?

 :Smile:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Perhaps you could give your own opinions on MM rather than hoping for something salty from Rotten.
> 
> Or do you need to research first?


You really need to get laid, dude. No need to pay me for the advice, consider it a freebie.

----------


## Boozeburglar

> You really need to get laid, dude. No need to pay me for the advice, consider it a freebie.


Married and all that.

Thanks for the advice though.

 :Smile:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Married and all that.
> 
> Thanks for the advice though.


She's clearly not giving you the attention you need; you couldn't cut the testosterone from your posts with a flame-thrower. Relax, dear.

----------


## Jeid

Amazing. This thread just got interesting!

----------


## Boozeburglar

> She's clearly not giving you the attention you need; you couldn't cut the testosterone from your posts with a flame-thrower. Relax, dear.


Har har!

I am typing this with my cigar.

 :Smile:

----------


## satc026

As some of you in here will know, Little Feat members, Paul Barr ere and  Fred Attack were up in Caddishness playing not so long ago. The full band  played in Nerviness, and BIA also had the opportunity to play with  them in Glasgow and Gatecrasher, too.
Locksmith Lowell

----------

